# Metal wheels



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to the dealer who sold  "roll ez metal wheels"?   Is there anyone else selling them? They were a good deal.  Any other types for LGB, Aristo Craft or USA cars?  Inexpensive of course.....


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Bachmann metal wheels under all my non Bachmann rolling stock, USA Trains, Aristocraft, LGB etc.  They work well with all these manufacturers rolling stock.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Roll Ez metal wheels are still available new on ebay from the previous San Val owner. I believe USA trains also offers the same wheel as part no. 2090. Ebay bidding for the standard roll ez wheels has been crazy (good for Al). Good Luck, Alan


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I always bought Aristo wheels, but once St. Aubins didn't have any. He talked me into putting Bachmann on. They're quite nice.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Roll-EZ wheels can be found on Ebay, under seller AnnaKramer, formerly, San Val.  Standard and BB wheels are available in silver and black.
JimC.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By todd55whit on 03/04/2008 5:06 PM
Does anyone know what happened to the dealer who sold  "roll ez metal wheels"?   Is there anyone else selling them? They were a good deal.  Any other types for LGB, Aristo Craft or USA cars?  Inexpensive of course.....
Now that I am running longer consists I am beginning to replace the plastic wheels that came with many of the freight cars--very expensive when you start adding it up, but necessary. I am not so sure it makes all that much difference as to whether or not to have the ones with ball-bearings, but I might consider them for some of the long passenger cars I am running--Aristo especially. Anyone have any experience comparing the two types of metal wheels?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I put Ball Bearing wheels in my Sierra coaches hoping they'd roll easier, especially around tight curves. I'm not sure I gained anything in that respect over plain metal wheels.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

USA has 2090 and 2093 for the wheels, one number is blackened, the other is silver/shiny. 

I go to shows and they were 10 pair for $55.00 in January.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have replaced all my plastic wheels with Bachman metal wheels, works fine for me.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I have replaced the wheels on just over 70 cars with Bachman "metal" wheels and for the money they have worked fine.  However, if I had it to do all over again I would have gone with  better made metal wheels.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't found anything to dislike about the bachmann wheels I have on 2 freight cars. The price is sure nice.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I use pretty much all Bachmann wheels on my equipment now. My only complaint with them is that you get the occasional one that's not square on the axle, so you get some wheel wobble. I ordered a case (48 axles) a few years ago to convert all my cars, and had two axles which were borderline unusable, and a handful that had a little wobble, but not enough to cause any difficulty. Being cast as opposed to machined, they're not quite as "smooth" as other wheels straight out of the packaging, but after a few trips around the railroad, they get a nice polish to them. I used the Roll-EZ wheels when I was doing 1:24, as their "#1 scale" wheels scaled out to 24", and aside from the occasionally (and easily correctible) gauge problem, they were great. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Gromit (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 03/05/2008 7:24 PM
The Roll-EZ wheels can be found on Ebay, under seller AnnaKramer, formerly, San Val.  Standard and BB wheels are available in silver and black.

JimC.




Are you sure about this? I looked up AnnaKramer on Ebay and they havent done any ebay transactions since January 2005.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gromit on 04/02/2008 7:31 AM 
Posted By pimanjc on 03/05/2008 7:24 PM 
The Roll-EZ wheels can be found on Ebay, under seller AnnaKramer, formerly, San Val.  Standard and BB wheels are available in silver and black.

JimC.

Are you sure about this? I looked up AnnaKramer on Ebay and they havent done any ebay transactions since January 2005. 


I think that is anakramer? 

Chas 

P.S. I just bought some wheels on Ebay from him less than a month ago. Same price as the old website pricing. It was a buy it now auction with free shipping.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

forget it. I can't get the correct e-bay address to post here. 

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZana.kramer 

ana.kramer


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this link . . . . . http://myworld.ebay.com/ana.kramer/


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 2 part numbers for USA. 2090 and 2093. This is due to one being black and the other a very shiny silver. 

I have bought many in discount quantities of 10 pairs at a time.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Ditto to what Dan said. I love the USA wheels. Just bought 10 pr at York.


----------

